# 65 Convertible rear arm rest attaching hardware



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

I am getting ready to install the rear armrests in my 65 GTO convertible. I bought the car all taken apart so I have no idea what screws are used where to attach these to the body/ Does anyone have any photos or drawings of what is used to attach?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

They are Pan Head Screws (two per armrest) and they are just screwed into the inner steel panel behind the inerior panels. There should be holes in the interior panels that would lind up with the holes in the inner steel panel.

#14 Pan Head Sheet Metal Screws - 1-3/4" long. The originals had 10 threads per inch, but Ames sells them with 14 threads per inch...75 cents each.

Here's the link to the Ames part...



Search Parts


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Sick467 said:


> They are Pan Head Screws (two per armrest) and they are just screwed into the inner steel panel behind the inerior panels. There should be holes in the interior panels that would lind up with the holes in the inner steel panel.
> 
> #14 Pan Head Sheet Metal Screws - 1-3/4" long. The originals had 10 threads per inch, but Ames sells them with 14 threads per inch...75 cents each.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

